# FileBot-The ultimate tv renamer / subtitle downloader / sfv validator



## coolfire92 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Just found this nifty tool.Helped a lot renaming my entire anime collection according to episode titles.
All automatically with almost no user interaction.Give this a try.
Also downloads subtitles by matching automaticaly.
Description from sourceforge page.*

--*FileBot *is the ultimate tool for renaming your tv shows and anime, downloading subtitles from various sources or just simple file verification.

*Some Features
*




A simple user-interface tuned for drag-n-drop (no need to bother with file dialogs)
Platform-independent and straight-forward application deployment
Powerful and full-featured cmdline interface and scripting interface for any kind of automation


Rename and move hundreds of media files in a matter of seconds
Fetch episode info from TVRage, AniDB, TheTVDB or Serienjunkies
Accurate and robust and simply awesome file / episode matching logic
Series / Anime / Movie name auto-detection
Powerful and highly customizable episode naming scheme
Supports language preferences for series and episode titles
Supports movie identification and renaming via OpenSubtitles, IMDb or TheMovieDB
Reverse rename files using internal history or the original torrent file

Download subtitles from OpenSubtitles, Subscene and Sublight
Find exact subtitles on OpenSubtitles
Find linked subtitles on Sublight
Auto-extract zip and rar archives
Integrated subtitle viewer for srt, ass and sub files
Transcode any subtitle as UTF-8 encoded srt

Easily create and verify sfv, md5 and sha1 files
Aware of checksums that are embedded in the filename
common in anime releases
Directly compare two or more directory trees
Auto-lookup of any existing file verification
Extract files from zip, multi-volume rar and 7zip archives as well as ISO images.

You can run this directly as a java app from browser or download and use it.

*FileBot - The ultimate tv renamer / subtitle downloader / sfv validator*


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 12, 2012)

No addic7ed subtitle downloading
anyway renamer is better i guess

* theRenamer


----------



## pointplanck (Sep 13, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> anyway renamer is better i guess * theRenamer


haha, but no. therenamer suckz in comparison.


----------



## coolfire92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes therenamer is good,even i use it.But this isn't just a tv show renamer.It does anime as well.
Also to work with renamer the files already have to  be in a particular naming format.
This also download subs.Just show it a folder with multile files. eg.A season folder and you can download subs for all episodes at once.
You can even load episode names from a text file and it will match the names with corresponding media file automatically.
This the softwate you don't use frequently but is damn useful .


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 13, 2012)

Good post. Never thought about or came across such a software till now. Gonna try it out on my 1 TB.


----------



## coolfire92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks ! Btw check out the forums there.There are a few scripts that can automatically sort new episodes downloaded from utorrent,put it in the show's directory,rename and download subs


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 17, 2014)

The renamer is better


----------

